# "The Bride" is started



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, here she is so far. I was just playing around with the wig she's wearing. She'll have the black hair with white streaks eventually. Still got lots to do with her, like ears and a tongue. I'll post how-to's when I get her finished.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW LB that is one sweet looking bride.... Love the expression!!! Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

LB,

Excuse my ignorant question, but from the description of the hair, I assume this is going to be the bride of Frankenstein??


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice work. Can't wait to see the color and detail on her face when she is done.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Richie said:


> LB,
> 
> Excuse my ignorant question, but from the description of the hair, I assume this is going to be the bride of Frankenstein??


Yes Richie, she is indeed the "Bride" of one of your favorite characters, good 'ol Frankie.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> Yes Richie, she is indeed the "Bride" of one of your favorite characters, good 'ol Frankie.


*Wow...that's wonderful. I can't wait to see her done. I hope you don't mind I post these photos for you. I thought you might like to see the work of a wonderful artist by the name of Jack Nisi, who recently died unexpectedly. I thought you might appreciate some reference photos of some of his best Bride heads, not to mention some variations in the hair. The first 4 photos are truly amazing and the finest recreation of that character ever made. The second bunch of photos was a slightly different version he did later on. I'm not sure what is available online for reference photos for you, but these should really help*


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Richie, I'll take any help I can get. Those sculpts ARE wonderful. I've got a whole file 
on different versions of her. Hopefully mine will come out at least half as good as those. BTW, I love your work!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember having that expression on my wedding day too! LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well Laurie I'm sure this will turn out great.
Will be looking forward to your progress.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LB if anyone can make it great with mache i know you can. You do great work honey. Already fantastic, i cant wait to see her finished. I wanna try some mache. Im thinking of getting the kind ya just add water to, isnt that what you use?


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow. Looks great!

Personally, (as someone who has never tried such a project) would love
to see pictures taken throughout the process...

The results are incredible. I consider myself to be somewhat artistic, but I can't imagine coming up with those kinds of results, even if I were experienced.

Kerry


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

That is fantastic Laurie! Excellent work!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone. She is made up using a styro wig head, Celluclay for a base and buildup, then Paperclay on top of that. The Paperclay is what gives her that nice smooth texture. I also sanded it a bit with 120 grit drywall sanding screen. This stuff doesn't clog up like sandpaper.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice. She is going to look fantastic.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you have some kind of how-to on your process? Looks great!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here she is with her new ears. I also repositioned her bottom teeth and added a tongue. I'll start posting how-to's soon.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

*"Bride" update*

Here are a couple of the latest pics. Her torso is made from a dress form covered in Celluclay. How-to's will be posted soon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm speachless. Absolutely incredible! I would have never guessed that paperclay could have been used in that way.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LB, im not surprised at your talent. She's is truely amazing. You have done a fantastic job. Did you make those teeth too? Im always so impressed with you work. Seriously, you need to make a living doing these. They are wonderful.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

She is going to be amazing!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. I ordered the teeth making kit from Monster Makers from this link http://www.monstermakers.com/cgi-bi...spage&thispage=page26.html&ORDER_ID=500209388

Here's a pic









I also made a few hot glue teeth from the same alginate impression before it finally broke down too much to use anymore. I figure they'll come in handy for something


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the latest


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

WOW WOW WOW!!!! *sigh* I gotta start working with easier mediums.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LB you've out done yourself again. How are you going to top this one?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you challenging the great "L"?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love a challenge Here a pic of her with the eyes painted.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Are you challenging the great "L"?


Yes, yes I am. She needs a good kick sometimes 

I wouldn't do it if I didn't love shorty!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LB, im still in awe. That is just turning out amazing. Very realistic. What did you make the eyes from I think they are my favorite part. Are you planning on leaving her pasty like that? I think its perfect. What about doing a dracula one, or a swamp thing...those might be fun.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LB, have you thought about making a mold?


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Where are her jaw stiches?


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

These ones.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Ghostess, Hauntie, SI, and turtle 

infoamtek-I haven't decided on those yet.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the latest....gettin closer to completion!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW!!! Those stitches look great!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks SI....and here she is, finally ready to be haired.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good!!


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Damn.

That thing is so lifelike it's unsettling.

I envy your skill!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Absolutely Wonderful!!! You are *VERY* talented! What an inspiration!!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, this is looking GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hard to believe that started out as a styrofoam wighead! Amazing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very NICE LB...
cant wait to see your hairs additions..


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice ears!

I can't wait to see what she looks like with hair and a dress. 
I am soooooo envious of your talent


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That just keeps getting better and better. I just sit silently with my mouth all gaping open when i look at the next pictures. And as you well know that NEVER happens. LOL. The scars are fantastic. She is just outstanding. Im excited to see the next ones.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the latest on "The Bride"....eyebrows painted on and eyelashes applied into tiny holes made with a push pin and glued with Super glue gel.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Nice!!!
Very lifelike..
great artwork LB


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow thats unbelievable, i'm very impressed


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Wow, really, Wow! She looks like a person in make-up not styrofoam and paper! Your talent amazes me! Get the hair and body on her and get those pictures up!!
See, I want to see it that badly I used 2 exclamation marks


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Are you kidding! You know that's real, LOL. Very amazing, what a great job!
My wife can't believe it.
Thank's to props like yours, makes us all have to 'step up' our game!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

So real that my stepson doesn't want to even look at it, my two year old is fascinated by it and my wife wonders why I even look at it! LOL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

The talent... all I can say is WOW.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

When are we getting completed pictures? I need to see!


And yet I don't know why I need to see, hmm.....

Anyway, finish it! finish it finish it!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

This prop is simply amazing! Such talent!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Absolutely outstanding! The realism of your prop is fabulous. You really have a lot of talent showing, here.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

waiting on it to be finished but good sculpting


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Here are a few more pics with her new hair.




























More pics with the hairline stitches added.



















I'm working on the tutorial as promised, so please be patient with me.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Patient with you?!?!?!?! You need no patience, woman, you got TALENT. I just can't get over this thing. You are awesome.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Truly an amazing piece of work!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

That looks so fantastic and was well worth the wait, I wish I WAS you lady!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy $#*/ !!!!!
I am speechless!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

This is just the coolest thing ever! Fantastic piece of sculpture there!

Laurie, you got it!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks you guys. Still gotta do those arms and gown....oh, and finish that tutorial. No rest for the wicked


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I still have to learn the "patience" thing. I get so ahead of myself and want to see the end product that I get too "hurried" in making props.........
Maybe I should lay off the caffine....
I think I Misspelled that word, the little red lines just won't disappear no matter how I spell it.......stupid computer!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Fine Fine Fine Work LB..
looks pretty real too!
Good work on the hair!
Will be a great addition to your props.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Amazing Laurie, just amazing!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG - how did I miss this?

Laurie, this is absolutely AMAZING! It's so, incredibly realistic. The detail in her expression is flawless.

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you again everyone, very, very much.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, what a great job. Im so impressed.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This is so incredible, even my wife was in awe!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks T and SI. I put together an album showing her different looks during the course of her creation. You can view it here Bride faces pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

This is the most realistic prop I have ever seen anyone make. You have true talent. I would bet you could sell molds of your work to haunt prop companies.
Absolutely awesome job! She is a beautiful work of art.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

amazing.... simply amazing.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again you guys. I'm currently working on her hands and arms and should have her finished in the next few days. Here are some "teaser" pics for ya, and I'll have an additional tutorial on how to make these in the near future.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

You have an amazing talent! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm anxious to see what she looks like all together. I have no idea how you can stay so concentrated over such a long time on one project!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I just love this project LB!!!!!

You are so talented = we're lucky to have you here !!!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Nobody has ever done a life size Bride before that I'm aware of. Looks like you're making wonderful progress.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

When the rest of us have gotten to a point where we think we're at our best, you're just grabbin' second gear and standin' on the gas! We are but a dot in the rear view mirror of your talent. I am so proud to have 2 of your works. Any adjective I can come up with is only an understatement....


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

As always Laurie, your work is fantastic! I'm lovin' the how-to and behind the scenes shots.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

when are you molding and selling L?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Should be absolutely fantasticly incredible when finished.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> when are you molding and selling L?


Yeah, I'll second that request!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again guys! I don't plan on molding this gal....she's one-of-a-kind  I just don't have the energy or space to do the whole mold making/mask making stuff.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

And here's the latest. I thought I'd post another teaser pic. Now comes the gown!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow! That looks wicked!!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Wow! I mean... Wow!
What else can be said?
Fantastic work!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

^ What he said..... WOW! I still can't believe that is paper product. Just amazing!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

LaurieBeast! 

That is 
UN
FREAKIN
BELIEVABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

My God, that looks like a woman in costume it's so real. Well, have a woman anyway. I also love that sturdy pedestal idea you came up with. It doesn't get better than that. A prop like that should not be put away after Halloween. She should be on display all the time. I'd find a great corner in a room for her.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm sure DT has a nice mattress she could rest on.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!! I don't even know what to say that hasn't been said many times before. You are an amazing artist. Your talent is unsurpassed. How did you make the arms?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again you guys. Ickie-you come by your name honestly, don'tcha?  

Evil Eyes-thank you and I'll be updating my tutorial very soon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lauriebeast said:


> Thanks again you guys. Ickie-you come by your name honestly, don'tcha?


About as honestly as they come!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ohhh..fantastic, LB! Can't wait to see how you did the arms. Very nice.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*nice!*

I must be half asleep 'cuz I missed this thread. OMG wonderful work there! Can't wait to see more pics!!!

Very nice!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

The tutorial (Parts 4, 5, and 6) has been completed and is posted here http://halloweenforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=162. Feel free to send me a pm if you have any questions. Thank you again, everyone, for all your wonderful comments.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi there Laurie,

I just looked at your phenomenal tutorial for the first time. I don't know what was more tedious, making the tutorial, or that wonderful "Bride". I'm literally speechless seeing your work. One thing I can say, any artist or sculptor would tell you, you are extremely talented and command a wonderful understanding of human anatomy, which is a must for the type of detailed work you do. Thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Aw thanks Richie and you're very welcome. The tedious part was choosing the photos, cropping/resizing them, and writing the tutorial. If I was more computer saavy I'm sure it would have been a snap. Anyway, I hope to have that dress made and final pics done this week.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_All I have to say is: "Amazing Talent" keep it up!_


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow! She is amazing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Big Howlin said:


> _All I have to say is: "Amazing Talent" keep it up!_


No, you don't understand...that is ALL he can say now. After seeing your incredible work, he's gone into shock and stopped building props. After taking him to the asylum, he just keeps rocking in his straight jacket and repeating over and over in his padded room...""Amazing Talent, keep it up!...Amazing Talent, keep it up!...Amazing Talent, keep it up!..."

There, there, Howling...everything will be alright...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry....I'll never be able to live with myself  SNAP OUT OF IT! BH


----------

